# ? Curbless shower with wood floor joist



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to know more about the method of having the joist and sub floor even?
It appears that smaller sister joist are attached to the joist to allow the sub floor / decking to be even with the tops of the existing joist.

Any information / documentation would be greatly appreciated. If someone would post a picture it would be helpful, thanks in advance.

Reason for this question it looks like a great method of lowering the floor and reinforcing the existing joist. I need more information for any inspections / code questions. 

no one around here has a clue of this method and I haven’t been able to find any documentation (or very little) on the internet.


THANKS


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm familiar with the process but in all my years I never had the need to do it. I've always reduced the visual difference in floor elevations with a natural stone saddle custom cut and angled to provide the smoothest esthetically pleasing transition 

You only gain about 3/4" at best, and now with all the new products on the market there are other ways to keep the finished floor height to a minimum.

The integrity of the floor always takes precedence over the finished floor height.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

and with more modern homes, you cannot simply do this with TJI's...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

world llc said:


> and with more modern homes, you cannot simply do this with TJI's...


It can be done just takes little more work and the correct shower base.


----------



## SplashGalleries (Feb 26, 2011)

sycamorebob said:


> I would like to know more about the method of having the joist and sub floor even?
> It appears that smaller sister joist are attached to the joist to allow the sub floor / decking to be even with the tops of the existing joist.
> 
> Any information / documentation would be greatly appreciated. If someone would post a picture it would be helpful, thanks in advance.
> ...


Check out YouTube video by "Vim Products"


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

world llc said:


> and with more modern homes, you cannot simply do this with TJI's...


You bet it can....:thumbsup:

Think outside the box...:thumbup:


----------



## SplashGalleries (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_-wu9TPA3Q&sns=em


----------



## Aura Detail (Oct 21, 2012)

Not sure if this helps, cause I'm not sure I understand your question entirely...

I've only done curbless showers twice, and both had a trough drain at the back wall. We had to header off the existing floor joists like you would for a stair opening, then hang the joists inside the shower with a slope towards the back wall. If you're building new, frame the supporting wall at the back of the shower as a cripple wall - that is lesser by the joist size minus your slope. Then you have a full bearing wall as opposed to hanging the joist as you would have to do in a renovation.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I found this link with a quick google search. I know there are a couple of other companies that only require the subfloor to be removed with some blocking added to get a barrier free shower. 

http://www.tileredi.com/products_files/barrier-free.php


----------

